
OpenSSH and the dangers of unused code - 1ace
https://lwn.net/Articles/672465/
======
parfe
This article should be resubmitting when it becomes freely available on 1/28.

I'm surprised LWN had that many subscribers, or are people just upvoting based
on a headline?

